

To disrupt banking, do you need to own the bank? - peter123
http://qz.com/175512/to-disrupt-banking-do-you-need-to-own-the-bank/

======
malandrew
An LBO of a retail bank by Andreessen Horowitz would be most awesome.

Once they own a bank they could make every finance startups they invest in the
primary customers of that bank and EOL the retail side of the bank, pushing
existing customers to the services offered by the companies they've invested
in instead.

To ensure cooperation between all the startups in the portfolio, this could be
arranged as a keiretsu, in which in a later round of funding each startup
would be given a percentage ownership of the bank that is earned out like
equity. Make it a 1 year cliff with 4 years vesting.

------
mschuster91
We Germans see the beginning with banks like Fidor Bank AG
([http://fidor.de](http://fidor.de)). It's still far from perfect though.

------
tonyklausing
I think a big question to re-imagine finance is this: how do we design the
bank to give the consumer more control over how their deposits are used?

